# Apple Repair Shop In Montreal?



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

What would be a good Apple repair shop in Montreal? I'm um... doing some research for my brother, who can't go online right now...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I know that the B.Mac in Montreal does repair services, and they have two locations. An ehMac member works at the downtown location if that is worth anything to you.

Also you can check:
http://wheretobuy.apple.com/ca_locator/service.html 

Entering Montreal, Quebec came up with 26 entries.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 6, 2003)

Sounds to me like something got corrupted, but then again its something that would have to be seen to really be troubleshot. Definetly shop around though. I've called many places looking for parts/service fees and you can run into a 90$ an hour fee if you hit the wrong place.
OSX as nice as it, is also sensitive. I've been a victim of this before and had to force mount the drive in order to format and reinstall. I had a nice little app that came with my burner to force mount drives.
If you have a bootable cd of some sort (osx, os9, norton) see if the HD is still seen there. If it is then it looks like a reinstall will be a good first step. If it doesn't see any HD at all from any of those, then a tech will probably be the next step so they can try a different HD.
HD replacement on those are simple. Will take at most 30 mins.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, people! I wasn't sure if BMac does repairs or not. 

Sputnik - no, unfortunately the HD isn't seen. My brother was able to boot from an Apple disc to run Hardware Test - and the only drive showing was the optical.  

I'm going to research HD home-installation before he takes it in...


----------



## sputnik (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice little guide here

HD install 

Good luck on the install.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks, Sputnik - that's a very informative site. Looks like not such a bad job after all; I had visions of having to disassemble the whole thing & having to work around the CRT and related high-voltage assemblies. But if the HD is underneath it will be easier and safer. Since I work at a University, I'm going to visit our computer store this morning to ask about buying a new HD.

*And thanks too, to MacDoc* for sending me a message about just plugging in an external FireWire drive. I'd considered that, but if I'm not mistaken my brother's iMac only has one FW port (unlike the DV version which has two - correct me if I'm wrong!) - so he'd end up being unable (I _think_) to use the lovely iPod I gave him last Christmas.

All this has me thinking it might be a good idea to install a second HD in my G5 just in case... just in case...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just checked out HD options at our computer store. A new internal HD is not expensive, but there's the installation. Sure I've installed RAM in computers but I've never attempted to install an HD, so it's uncharted territory for me, and a bit daunting.

A new FireWire drive isn't cheap (was looking at a LaCie at the store, ooh la la _it was nice_) but there are no installation issues AND it has two FW ports on the back - so my brother wouldn't have problems using his iPod.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sonia2013 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Apple Repair Montreal*

Apple Repair Montreal is amazing! I spilled coffee on my Macbook Pro and they were able to retrieve my data and give it back to me in perfect working order! I'm incredibly impressed! 

If you're having issues with your mac, make sure go to Apple Repair MTL because they know exactly what needs to be done to give your product to you in perfect working condition! 

I highly recommend this shop.

They are located at 3773 St-Laurent in Montreal down town. (514)284-0001

Hope they can help you!

Apple Repair Montreal | Mac Repair | Macbook Repair | Macbook Pro repair


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

A thread from 2004.. and this looks sooo like SPAM.. 

RtC


----------

